# Real you vs internet you.



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

I was just thinking, is there any differences between you irl and the you, you portray online?

The RL me: Quite quiet and shy, if I am in a group of people I don't know I keep quiet and just listen and only speak when spoken too. If someone verbally insulted me I am likely to just ignore it as I am not the confrontational type.

With friends I tend to throw a lot of friendly banta about and make fun of them a lot, but they soon do the same to me.

The internet me: More out spoken, not to shy to speak to new people, I used to prevent myself from being a smartass unless I was talking to friends online, but lately it seems to be creeping out of me a lot more. 

So yeah, is there any differences between you irl and the way you are online?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 14, 2010)

Not too much anymore. Maybe a little nicer irl.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 14, 2010)

There basically the same person, its just internet me is furrier is all.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 14, 2010)

I try to be consistent online and offline. So not much difference


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2010)

I really don't know anymore.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

internet me: well you all already now about that, also occasionally trolls nothing like I used to, pissed off the wrong people.
irl me: smart, smart ass.


----------



## kashaki (Feb 14, 2010)

There isn't that big of a difference between RL me and Internet me. 
I'm pretty shy on the interwebs as I am in RL.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2010)

irl me doesn't make typos in speech and that's basically as far as the differences go. I'm probably more of a consistent character irl though compared with here on the internet.

Edit: I tell a lie, I do mumble and slur words sometimes, which I guess is making typos but for irl.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm pretty much the same.
It doesn't much matter, though, since I'm really capricious and can have conflicting opinions on everything.

I don't usually think over my posts, and I don't make any excuses for my behavior even if I look back and think "probably not the best idea." I type like I talk, I make use of flowery language peppered with all kinds of curses.

whatever


----------



## Thatch (Feb 14, 2010)

If you met me, you'd know. But it's otherwise completely unimportant.


----------



## TDK (Feb 14, 2010)

One in the same.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm not as snarky or honest IRL as I am online.  I'll still call someone on something obviously hypocritical or the like, but I won't start an immediate and open mockery of someone for stupidity unless it really, _really_ takes the cake.

I'm also pretty careful:  I feel unnerved just having to spend ten-or-so minutes having to watch my sister's daughter on my own as I'm afraid some shit's going to happen and I'm going to have to explain why the baby's got a bruise, is bleeding, or worse.  I mean "Right, no standing while holding the baby, no bouncing while holding the baby, no more than as much time looking at the TV as looking at the baby," and so on.  I also tend to tread-on-glass when near people who're loose cannons, unlike online wherein I'll purposely light their short fuse and beeline for the bomb shelter if I feel like it.

So, essentially:  More vanilla.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 14, 2010)

Also, I dance a lot.
Sometimes I sing.

these are things i cant represent here

also i like to talk in stupid voices


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Also, I dance a lot.
> Sometimes I sing.
> 
> these are things i cant represent here
> ...


fffff

I am the same oh god

When I'm doped up on lack of sleep, I have Russian vs Polish arguments and then I start laughing.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 14, 2010)

Fearing total social rejection irl, I have never told anyone that I'm a furry.

other than that, one in the same...


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 14, 2010)

It depends who I'm with.


----------



## Azure (Feb 14, 2010)

I am a chameleon.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 14, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I am a chameleon.



You have lazy eyes?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 14, 2010)

RL me: Shy, not very sexual at all (even uncomfortable talking about it), tries to be silly, religious.

Internet me: agnostic (all the cool kids etc), outgoing, fun, friendly.


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 14, 2010)

real me: conservative, quiet around most people, shy about my hobbies, worry alot
internet me: flirty, semi outgoing, outspoken, able to admit alot more about myself and experiment


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 14, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> real me: conservative, quiet around most people, shy about my hobbies, worry alot
> internet me: flirty, semi outgoing, outspoken, able to admit alot more about myself and experiment



What's that in your avatar? It looks cool x3


----------



## Azure (Feb 14, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You have lazy eyes?


No. I blend.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 14, 2010)

Identical. Aurali is Aurali IRL.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Internet me: agnostic (all the cool kids etc)


I'm non-conformist :V

also inb4 idiot that takes that serious.


----------



## Naloughs (Feb 14, 2010)

-Yeah. Real life me is usually busy doing something of value (subject to opinion on what "value" means).   

-Internet me is usually tired, drunk, stressed or some combination of those 3.


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2010)

Internet me is at least 3 different people, and they're all dudes apparently...
One's my wolfie fursona, one's my fursona's demon sergal side, and the other is a fox, sergal, demon hybrid that carries two guns and a scythe...he also controls certain elements..

Internet me wins XDD


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

The internet me tends to be more of me. In real life, I tend to repress quite a bit of what I feel. Online, not so much. And while I will lie, and throw things into my stories and experiences that didn't actually happen just to satisfy my internet paranoia, I tend to be much more honest online, as far as general feelings go.


----------



## Takun (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a better tail IRL.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 14, 2010)

In real life, I'm that guy everyone likes. I walk down the street and people are like, "Hey, it's that guy! Rob!". Women love me, and men want to be me. I just exude cool.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 14, 2010)

In Real Life Landâ„¢, I'm a little quieter and more modest, though recent years have seen the gap close. I'm generally the same in Real Life Landâ„¢ in terms of personality overall.


----------



## Isen (Feb 14, 2010)

On the internet I come across as kind of serious and dry.  I'm nice and boring and don't use too much sarcasm or insults.  I'm somewhat reserved.

In real life I have a reputation for being a "sarcastic bastard" who is (endearingly?) arrogant, snarky, and opinionated.  I'm told that people consider me witty (toot toot [that's my horn]).  I'm much more prone to silliness.

Yeah, I am nicer, more serious, and more socially reserved online.  I don't know either.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> In real life, I'm that guy everyone likes. I walk down the street and people are like, "Hey, it's that guy! Rob!". Women love me, and men want to be me. I just exude cool.


I don't think this statement is true. If it was, you wouldn't be online. Because cool people don't go online. They're to busy being cool.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 14, 2010)

In real life, I'm generally quiet, and I don't really get involved much, but I do talk to others occasionally. 
On the internet however, I'm strange, and I always love to chat.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I don't think this statement is true. If it was, you wouldn't be online. Because cool people don't go online. They're to busy being cool.


Of _course_ it's true. What do you think I am, some sad, lonely loser who's shy and keeps to himself?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 14, 2010)

I am much nicer on the internet than in real life.
I tend to not talk as much in person, when people can hear me O_O
but there is actually not that much difference ^_^


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Of _course_ it's true. What do you think I am, some sad, lonely loser who's shy and keeps to himself?



I can no longer believe you, sir.


----------



## Bernad (Feb 14, 2010)

Generally I am the same in both places, but I usually tend to be more relaxed on the web.  Probably cause I can listen to music while surfing.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 14, 2010)

IRL: Im more left back and the quite one of the crowd.
On the Internet: I tend to be more talkitive, and more social thre the web..


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Of _course_ it's true. What do you think I am, some sad, lonely loser who's shy and keeps to himself?


Somewhere in between the two...


----------



## SirRob (Feb 14, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I can no longer believe you, sir.


Well you should never trust a fox.


Rsyk said:


> Somewhere in between the two...


There's no in between.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Internet me is at least 3 different people, and they're all dudes apparently...
> One's my wolfie fursona, one's my fursona's demon sergal side, *and the other is a fox, sergal, demon hybrid that carries two guns and a scythe*...he also controls certain elements..
> 
> Internet me wins XDD



Wow... couldn't come up with an original alien of your own?  I'd also think the scythe might get in the way of using the guns, given the scythes I'm familiar with (as in Death's) take two hands to weild.  Still, not a bad combo, just a little awkward.  I'd prefer a sword in a back-scabbard to go with one gun strongside, one gun crossdraw, with a smaller blade carried in the small of my back, for my left hand to draw (sword would draw over my right shoulder).  With this arrangement, my hands would be free for guns or blades.  Or both... gun in right hand, knife in left.  Guns would, of course, be single-action revolvers, and the sword would be short enough to draw smoothly, short enough the end of the scabbard wouldn't interfere with drawing the knife left-handed.


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Wow... couldn't come up with an original alien of your own?  I'd also think the scythe might get in the way of using the guns, given the scythes I'm familiar with (as in Death's) take two hands to weild.  Still, not a bad combo, just a little awkward.  I'd prefer a sword in a back-scabbard to go with one gun strongside, one gun crossdraw, with a smaller blade carried in the small of my back, for my left hand to draw (sword would draw over my right shoulder).  With this arrangement, my hands would be free for guns or blades.  Or both... gun in right hand, knife in left.  Guns would, of course, be single-action revolvers, and the sword would be short enough to draw smoothly, short enough the end of the scabbard wouldn't interfere with drawing the knife left-handed.


I like the overall concept of sergals...no harm in that..
And you don't use the guns and the scythe together...you use the scythe for close confrontations, you use the guns any other time...
Swords are a little overdone I feel...and plus...I'm reading Soul Eater if you know what that is...that's why I chose scythes...


----------



## Qoph (Feb 14, 2010)

Um. obviously more open about being furry and gay.  And a bit shier IRL.  Plus I don't swear as much.


----------



## Liam (Feb 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:
			
		

> The internet me: More out spoken, not to shy to speak to new people, I used to prevent myself from being a smartass unless I was talking to friends online, but lately it seems to be creeping out of me a lot more.


 This may have been said before, but the anonymity of the internet makes assholes of us all.  Kinda like being piss drunk.

What? You wanted me to say something about me?  Fine.
IRL A few nicknames.
Online: SO MANY ACCOUNTS


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 14, 2010)

Internet me is real me.
You heard me right.


----------



## Sharpguard (Feb 15, 2010)

Real life me is way more flippy and bipolar, going from scared to do something one moment to outgoing in the next, and I fuck up a lot more.

Here I'm more of a method acter, I already know who I am, but can go from horny fucker to to playful guy/girl/fag/thing to blank emission of ":V" and random trollish mentioning of my penis the next. I just kinda adapt.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 15, 2010)

IRL I'm in the closet.  o_o  Which is difficult when you have a part-time partner. 

Also IRL I'm perky as fuck.  I would give you cavities.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I like the overall concept of sergals...no harm in that..
> And you don't use the guns and the scythe together...you use the scythe for close confrontations, you use the guns any other time...
> Swords are a little overdone I feel...and plus...I'm reading Soul Eater if you know what that is...that's why I chose scythes...



No, no harm with the sergals... I like them, myself, given my own avatar is an original alien species of my own creation.  It's just the fox and demon parts added on to the alien, that's all.  And I know you don't use the guns and scythe together, but if you're using the scythe, you need to put it aside to use the guns, or hold it in one hand, which means you can only draw one of your two guns, and have to fire it one-handed, which isn't the steadiest way to hold a handgun.  Which is what I meant by "awkward".  But then, your avatar could be highly skilled, given his (her?) choice of weapons.

Swords?  Well, they may be "overdone", but they are still practical and versatile.  I simply like them, and found a place that made custom "hunting blades"... swords made for hunting wild boar.  My whole kitted up idea is based on a pistol/rifle/sword/knife combo, each weapon with its particular use in the field and in field survival.  Though when carrying the rifle, I'd probably eliminate the crossdrawn revolver, and move the knife into its place, so I would have rifle, pistol and two blades, with the sword being a finisher for potentially down but wounded game (like deer).  That way, I'd be saving ammo and cutting out extra noise.  Have you thought out how to use/handle your guns and scythe combo?


----------



## Qoph (Feb 15, 2010)

This is not a thread about WillowWulf's fursona, please keep it on topic.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 15, 2010)

Nylak said:


> IRL I'm in the closet.  o_o  Which is difficult when you have a part-time partner.
> 
> Also IRL I'm perky as fuck.  I would give you cavities.


I love the words that seem to spew fabulous every time Nylak speaks. :grin:


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 15, 2010)

My species, yeah.

Other than that... no. Well actually, I'm a lot angrier online. =|

Oh and IRL I'm rather absent-minded...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

I nice in real life.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 15, 2010)

More or less obnoxious. Can be shy.. but I'm usually the first to say something, and be brutally honest about things.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 15, 2010)

You can guess.
Nope, I am not identical.
In my original life, I am just an empty shell that soaks color from surrounding and the only personality that can be described is curiousity.
With friends, I am quite the same. A bit more cynical, joker and nice.
With serious friends, I am usually nothing because I don't have serious friends.
On the internet, I am a badass shitposter with piss poor grammar and no sense of life.
Or that what you say.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 15, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> My species, yeah.
> 
> Other than that... no. Well actually, *I'm a lot angrier online.* =|


But does that mean that you recreate the Port Arthur massacre every time you go to Aldi or SPAR because your coupons for vagisil are invalid?



SugarMental said:


> More or less obnoxious. Can be shy.. but I'm usually the first to say something, and be brutally honest about things.


:3


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 15, 2010)

They're the same.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 15, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> But does that mean that you recreate the Port Arthur massacre every time you go to Aldi or SPAR because your coupons for vagisil are invalid?
> 
> 
> :3



Dunno what SPAR is, and I don't shop at Aldi, but I recreate plenty of massacres elsewhere for that very reason, yes.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 15, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Dunno what SPAR is, and I don't shop at Aldi, but I recreate plenty of massacres elsewhere for that very reason, yes.


 
Woolworths, then?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 15, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> But does that mean that you recreate the Port Arthur massacre every time you go to Aldi or SPAR because your coupons for vagisil are invalid?
> 
> 
> *:3*


SSDD
Though, I am rejected harshly by everyone.
I ruin everything I touch, so touching by me is prohibited.

Mascarade will be different.


----------



## Takun (Feb 15, 2010)

I will let the holegans tell you I am like exactly the same online and off...


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 15, 2010)

Takun said:


> I will let the holegans tell you I am like exactly the same online and off...



It's true. Ironing boards and foot petals stand no chance.. on or offline.


----------



## Takun (Feb 15, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> It's true. Ironing boards and foot petals stand no chance.. on or offline.



Yeah, those flower drums are hard!


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 15, 2010)

Takun said:


> Yeah, those flower drums are hard!



OKAY WELL ANYWAY

I guess I'm different irl because I don't mix up my homophones. :B


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 15, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Dunno what SPAR is, and I don't shop at Aldi, but I recreate plenty of massacres elsewhere for that very reason, yes.



;_; I love your ava... I want to hug it in a no-homo way.


a little homo


----------



## Tycho (Feb 15, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> ;_; I love your ava... I want to hug it in a no-homo way.
> 
> 
> a little homo



It's male.

It just looks incredibly faggy


----------



## AtzecdababyEevee (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, in IRL i'm antisocial but o the computer i talk a lot.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 15, 2010)

_*Real Me:*_
At work, I do what it takes to get the job done.  Outside of work, I enjoy gaming and hanging out with friends.  When hanging out, I enjoy discussing politics, religion, science, history... you name it.  To those who aren't familiar with these subjects, I enjoy helping them understand it.  To those who want to debate my points of view, I especially enjoy a spirited debate on any topic.

I have a dry, sarcastic sense of humor that many people enjoy... but it *really* rubs some people the wrong way!

_*Online Me:*_
Uh, pretty much the same, only w/o the work part.  I don't game much online, but I enjoy debating even more (unlike many, I don't think online debate is futile so long as you're debating reasonably informed people.)

My sense of humor is unchanged.  If anything, it's a bit toned down.  Irl, I can crack wise about the virtues of combining incest with necrophilia.  If I tried that online, I'd be hit with the ban stick in a heartbeat!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 15, 2010)

IRL: More quiet and withdrawn, but still silly. Tends to be somewhat emotional, but held-back.

Online: Somewhat similar, but can be a little more open, playful and, at times flirty.

Maybe more some. Not sure...


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 15, 2010)

Online me kicks real life me in the balls and takes his lunch money.


----------



## Sho-Oxide (Feb 15, 2010)

Online me can use her tentacle hair to pick up stuff.
But besides that they're pretty much the same.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 15, 2010)

In real life I like bullets.
Mostly them in heads.


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, in real life I'm very shy and quiet, but very easily humored. It's not difficult to make me laugh or smile, and I think that helps people to feel comfortable around me. I like to listen and ask questions in conversations, and I don't really spend much time talking about myself. I'm slow to warm up, but I'm easygoing, calm, cooperative, and easily entertained. I don't complain. x: However, I usually settle on the belief that new people wont like me, and it makes me nervous.

When I'm really comfortable, my absurd sense of humor shows itself and I use harsher language. I like to make fun of other people in a playful way, and like to find creative ways to turn insults back on others. X3;

Online, I'm extremely forthcoming and not shy at all, unless I'm getting complimented for something. Compliments make me blush. I like to joke, laugh, and play, I tend to be loud, absurd, and stupid. I like gravitating towards people I see as shy, because my real world side can relate to that and my online side can help break the ice by being colorful and outspoken.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2010)

IRL im not as open about sex to everyone
( i think that the same for about everyone on the internet)
besides that i think i act about the same.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 15, 2010)

i'm pretty shy irl, but i am on the internet too

uh

idk, i'm pretty much the same


----------



## Atrak (Feb 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I was just thinking, is there any differences between you irl and the you, you portray online?
> 
> The RL me: Quite quiet and shy, if I am in a group of people I don't know I keep quiet and just listen and only speak when spoken too. If someone verbally insulted me I am likely to just ignore it as I am not the confrontational type.
> 
> ...


 
How I am online is how I am offline. It's not all of how I am offline, however. I've been told by many people that I'm the weirdest person they know, generally due to my ideas and how I think out loud. I just say random stuff like, "Hmmm...yeah, that would be good..." I don't say what I'm thinking, because I don't usually think in words, so people don't understand.

They also get confused a lot when I talk :3 . I remember in my senior year in high school, I was in a group with three other guys in AP Calculus. Two of the guys were talking about how funny it was when they confused people with their talking. They're both pretty smart, but not at the level of me and the other guy, Michael.

Right after they talked about how funny confusing people was, Michael and I started to talk about a problem we couldn't figure out. We were so attuned to it, that we didn't even say our solution ideas out loud. We just used inflection on generic words such as 'it,' and we understood what each other meant.

The other two were so confused XD . One of them said to the other, "Now I know what those people we confuse feel like." I laughed. Good times.

Also, in RL, I go up and down stairs two at a time, and have a large step. You don't really notice online :V .


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I nice in real life.



 I'd have to fucking see this personally, I don't buy it lol XD

 I'm a hell of a lot nicer IRL than I am here, here I want to break someone's  neck and light them on fire :V


----------



## Ratte (Feb 15, 2010)

so edgy


----------



## Atrak (Feb 15, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I'd have to fucking see this personally, I don't buy it lol XD
> 
> I'm a hell of a lot nicer IRL than I am here, here I want to break someone's neck can light them on fire :V


 
Lies! You're a nice guy on here, too  .


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Lies! You're a nice guy on here, too  .


LIES and SCANDALS!

I am not, I piss more people off then you can put as a shield :3

Lets see, I guarantee if I make a thread I can get about more than half the forum to say something negative...unless they know I want them to say that then FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 15, 2010)

Look at that shine.
I can say that I am the perfect agent.
I made my friend flush all his sexual thoughts without laughing or telling information myself.
Then I told him stuff that made him run away from me :[
Am I nice?


----------



## Atrak (Feb 15, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> LIES and SCANDALS!
> 
> I am not, I piss more people off then you can put as a shield :3
> 
> Lets see, I guarantee if I make a thread I can get about more than half the forum to say something negative...unless they know I want them to say that then FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


 
I dunno, I go through those shields  . I prefer them fresh. The cold ones make such a boring sound when arrows pierce them.

Btw, you just self-failed your future thread :V .


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I dunno, I go through those shields  . I prefer them fresh. The cold ones make such a boring sound when arrows pierce them.
> 
> Btw, you just self-failed your future thread :V .


 
human shields are nice fresh huh and I can probably make a topic that they will all hate regardless...I might do that later on today


----------



## Atrak (Feb 15, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> human shields are nice fresh huh and I can probably make a topic that they will all hate regardless...I might do that later on today


 
I look forward to it  .

Wonder if it will be as epic as this.


----------



## Seas (Feb 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> this.



Self-censorship adds a whole new level of fail to that picture.
-

Also, I'm about the same personality IRL as online, I only speak when I have something at least slightly interesting or valuable to add, or when talked to; and I don't mind expressing disagreeing opinions.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The RL me: Quite quiet and shy, if I am in a group of people I don't know I keep quiet and just listen and only speak when spoken too. If someone verbally insulted me I am likely to just ignore it as I am not the confrontational type.
> 
> With friends I tend to throw a lot of friendly banta about and make fun of them a lot, but they soon do the same to me.


This is me offline. :c

Also, even though I try not to spread it around either way, I'm at least more comfortable to admit my sexuality online. Offline, I'm so far back in the closet I'm freezing my ass off in Narnia. :V



Jashwa said:


> Not too much anymore. Maybe a little nicer irl.


Then you must be a complete darling irl. c:


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Feb 15, 2010)

im usually really quiet, shy, and depressive, both irl and online
unless im with friends or whatever, then im a bit more sarcastic and outgoing

but id never tell anyone in real life that im a furry... as Captain Price said, "you have to trust someone to be betrayed... i never have."


----------



## Delta (Feb 15, 2010)

Online: Usually able to portray my thoughts a lot better due to the fact that I take my time with my answers and my mouth isn't moving faster than my brain.

Offline: Much more calm and collected, not as outgoing.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 15, 2010)

Online: I'm more of a passively curious person and less open to expressing distaste, also seemingly less shy than in real life.
Offline: Shier, but also incredibly open and sociable when the conditions are given, actively curious, sound smarter, more prone to sarcasm.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 15, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Online: I'm more of a passively curious person and less open to expressing distaste, also seemingly less shy than in real life.
> Offline: Shier, but also incredibly open and sociable when the conditions are given, actively curious, sound smarter, more prone to sarcasm.



I know some shy people. They open up to me rather quickly and easily. They're lucky I'm so good at keeping their comments to myself, because they talk a bit too much :V .


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 15, 2010)

IRL: Friendly if friendly to, otherwise can be aggressive and confrontational, sometimes flamboyant to make an exaggerated and sarcastic witty statement, clever but sometimes easy to trip up as well.

Online: Nice but silly, wacky, very flirtatious, and sometimes I'll make face-palmingly stupid statements just make myself laugh, I don't care if you don't laugh.


----------



## mcwolfe (Feb 16, 2010)

Real life: Arrogant, smart ass, friendly...sometimes and hetero
Internet: Arrogant, smart ass, friendly (maybe a bit more), sensitive, hopeless romantic and gay 
=X


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 16, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Real life: Arrogant, smart ass, friendly...sometimes and hetero
> Internet: Arrogant, smart ass, friendly (maybe a bit more), sensitive, hopeless romantic and gay
> =X


So you are in hope for guys on the internet that are actually girls? No, my friend.
It's the complete opposite.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm much more handsome in person.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 16, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Real life: Arrogant, smart ass, friendly...sometimes and hetero
> Internet: Arrogant, smart ass, friendly (maybe a bit more), sensitive, hopeless romantic and gay
> =X


 
... So you pretend to be straight when offline, or do you pretend to be gay online?



GoldenJackal said:


> I'm much more handsome in person.


 
Well, that's because you wouldn't describe your avatar as handsome, so much as cute  .


----------



## mcwolfe (Feb 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> ... So you pretend to be straight when offline, or do you pretend to be gay online?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's because you wouldn't describe your avatar as handsome, so much as cute  .



Pretend I'm straight when I'm offline


----------



## Atrak (Feb 16, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Pretend I'm straight when I'm offline


 
...

So do you have a girlfriend? Or do you just make sexual jokes and innuendo like that around your friends? Seriously, I wouldn't hide it :/ . I can see why you do, though. You like the way your friends treat you, and don't want that to change.


----------



## mcwolfe (Feb 16, 2010)

Girlfriend -> Yes
My problem is my family...they're convinced homophobes >_>


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 16, 2010)

Real me is less likely to rape dolls


----------



## Atrak (Feb 16, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Girlfriend -> Yes
> My problem is my family...they're convinced homophobes >_>


 
Does the girlfriend know, though? I can understand the family.


----------



## mcwolfe (Feb 16, 2010)

Nope she doesn't (I know I'm a bastard ~).
It's her fault for dating me in the first place.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Nope she doesn't (I know I'm a bastard ~).
> It's her fault for dating me in the first place.



way to avoid responsibility lol.

RL me: unfortunately, kinda naturally conforming. it's weird, whenever I'm around my gay friends, I act gay. whenever I'm around my straight friends, I act straight. everyone knows I'm gay, I just naturally act a certain way depending on who I hang out with :V

internet me: complete faggot


----------



## mcwolfe (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> way to avoid responsibility lol.



I already told her that I'm not interested, though she kept bugging me until I gave into (you shouldn't ditch one of the most popular girls in school...makes you look gay ._.)


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> (you shouldn't ditch one of the most popular girls in school...makes you look gay ._.)



exactly ;3


----------



## mcwolfe (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh and I'm not avoiding responsibility.
I know that if I'd come out, none of this would have happened; though I'd rather not come out in an environment where straight guys beat gays up just for fun ._.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 16, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Girlfriend -> Yes
> My problem is my family...they're convinced homophobes >_>



I am not aware my thread is asking A: whether you have a gf or not and B: whether your family are homophobes or not.


Do you have problems understanding english?


----------



## mcwolfe (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh, sorry for answering someone's question Â¬Â¬


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 16, 2010)

The RL version of myself differs little from the interwebs one. 
Maybe less of a dickhead and not as rude.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 16, 2010)

Only real difference is that I'm more talkative in places like this, where set topics are already set up for discussion.

I'll tell you guys trivial little bits of my life, like my favorite color, because you asked.
I'm not going to walk up to a bunch of random strangers on the street who are minding their own business and shout "BLUE!" though.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 16, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Nope she doesn't (I know I'm a bastard ~).
> It's her fault for dating me in the first place.


 
If she's not a total bimbo, then she'll notice the signs.



Milo said:


> way to avoid responsibility lol.
> 
> RL me: unfortunately, kinda naturally conforming. it's weird, whenever I'm around my gay friends, I act gay. whenever I'm around my straight friends, I act straight. everyone knows I'm gay, I just naturally act a certain way depending on who I hang out with :V
> 
> internet me: complete faggot


 
I'm that way too. It's the reason so many people are comfortable around me.



RandyDarkshade said:


> I am not aware my thread is asking A: whether you have a gf or not and B: whether your family are homophobes or not.
> 
> 
> Do you have problems understanding english?


 
Engrish? O, srue, I spaek engirsh!

Because I'm the one that started it, so take out your annoyance on me. I bite back  .


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If she's not a total bimbo, then she'll notice the signs.



this is true


----------



## selkie (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't know quite how I come off online. I know my sentences are a bit more curt sounding, but hopefully that doesn't come off as rude. :I

I'm more dynamic in person, I'd hope. I apparently have a really expressive face, and use my hands a lot when I speak.


Too many I's in that post.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 16, 2010)

selkie said:


> I don't know quite how I come off online. I know my sentences are a bit more curt sounding, but hopefully that doesn't come off as rude. :I
> 
> I'm more dynamic in person, I'd hope. I apparently have a really expressive face, and use my hands a lot when I speak.
> 
> ...


 
You use your hands all the time online, too! Oh, wait, are you one of those people that type with their nose?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 16, 2010)

Offline I can't say a shit without sounding like poop.
I hate my voice.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Offline I can't say a shit without sounding like poop.
> I hate my voice.


 
Poop is good at vocalization, but sucks at enuciation.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Poop is good at vocalization, but sucks at enuciation.


That hurts.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> That hurts.


 
My heart bleeds.

Btw, I think it's that dagger sticking out of your chest that's hurting, not my words  .


----------



## Viva (Feb 16, 2010)

Not really. I'm much a little less retarded irl than online


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> My heart bleeds.
> 
> Btw, I think it's that dagger sticking out of your chest that's hurting, not my words  .


What what you can't reach me.
Heh youre too slow.



VivaLaPh!va said:


> Not really. I'm much a little less retarded irl than online


:3


----------



## Erewolf (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm the same


----------



## Atrak (Feb 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What what you can't reach me.
> Heh youre too slow.
> 
> 
> :3



I didn't have to. I Someone had thrown it.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 16, 2010)

i'm a sensitive care free loving guy IRL


----------



## Fuh (Feb 17, 2010)

WHY ARE THREADS ALWAYS OFF TOPIC BY THE TIME I GET TO THEM T.T

*brings topic back*

I'm the same. I'm an attention-whoring, cam-whoring, over-emotional, hyperactive, over-analytical, critical, adorable little bitch wherever I go


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm more ready to flirt with girls online, technobisexual?
lol, idk. yeah, thats about it.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 17, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> I'm more ready to flirt with girls online, technobisexual?
> lol, idk. yeah, thats about it.



That's definitely a new one. Nothing wrong with that though.


----------



## feilen (Feb 17, 2010)

On the internet everyone assumes I'm in my mid-20s. Often in FPSes people think I'm a girl until I talk.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 17, 2010)

Compare and contrast:
In real life, I don't act /that/ gay. Might be perverted with my close friends, but still not gay. Although, I am starting to spread the word that I'm a fag, heh. Online, I'm a flamer.
I act retarded online. Be it what I say, or acting dumb. Yeah, not so much irl.
Um... I'm outta shit to say, heh.


----------



## Plantar (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm basically the same... I don't talk much. I probably seem more upbeat online though. Anyone who's ever talked to me on Skype would know.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't have to make up a interwebs me. I am regular me wherever I go.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 18, 2010)

Online I listen to tapioca douga.
Offline I listen Ryuuseigun Chaos.
Both make me utterly weeabo.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUIBnElcLCM


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 18, 2010)

IRL, I have the same lack of fursonality and look exactly like my avatar.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Feb 18, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> IRL, I have the same lack of fursonality and look exactly like my avatar.



you look like a black and white pencil drawn dog?


----------



## Aurali (Feb 18, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> you look like a black and white pencil drawn dog?



He is joking. :'


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 18, 2010)

Aurali said:


> He is joking. :'


He probably meant his eyes go like FFFUUUUU and he is durnk.
I htae Tihs Sfutf Taht Polepe Do.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm more of a quiet observer as opposed to a babbling idiot, except sometimes.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 18, 2010)

I am more jaded, cynical expressive, and witty in person. Situational and one liner humour based mostly on vocal tone is hard to translate online.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm more of a quiet observer as opposed to a babbling idiot, except sometimes.


 
^This.


----------



## Hir (Feb 18, 2010)

Maybe a little bit nicer IRL. Ask Variasam2, my IRL friend. :3


----------



## Atrak (Feb 18, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> I'm more ready to flirt with girls online, technobisexual?
> lol, idk. yeah, thats about it.


 
I'm also technobisexual  .



The Drunken Ace said:


> I am more jaded, cynical expressive, and witty in person. Situational and one liner humour based mostly on vocal tone is hard to translate online.


 
Try harder >: ( .


----------



## JMAA (Feb 18, 2010)

My Internet me and Real me are almost the same.
Only that I don't tend to talk a lot like my net identity.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm a furry online. 
IRL, I am not.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 18, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I'm a furry online.
> IRL, I am not.


TouchÃ©.

Possibly the best response yet.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Try harder >: ( .


What do you want me to be a spiteful prick online too?


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Feb 19, 2010)

Im quiet irl, and probly sound more inteligent than my bad grammer and mispellings would lead you to believe. online Im much more open to discusing my fagness and other closset toppics


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 19, 2010)

*insert sexuality comment here*


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 19, 2010)

I ma attempting to act how i do offline online as well now. Should be interesting.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 19, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I ma attempting to act how i do offline online as well now. Should be interesting.


If I did that, most of my messages would either be direct to the point or non-existent. :C


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 19, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I ma attempting to act how i do offline online as well now. Should be interesting.


If I did that, I'd be lying more. And be more sarcastic. And not be here.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm just as obnoxious in real life, and pokemon obsessed, just I tend not to yiff with everyone I meet XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 19, 2010)

im not that different in real life. i make fewer perverted comments but other than that... naa, im just as nice in real life as i am here ^.^

edit: just kidding, truth is im a total slut and i try to sleep with as many people per week as possible. im also a girl.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 19, 2010)

Depends upon the company I'm with.

Ultimately, who I am by myself is pretty much what you get here.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 19, 2010)

*My irl me is more social and less shy is the flip-side of real me.*


----------



## Takky (Feb 20, 2010)

Irl me: Talks less with people i don't know, (mainly because i either talk to fast or slur my words and stuff up trying to say stuff to people)
So i could be mistaken for the quieter type.

Internet me: I do talk more and with ppl i just met...but mainly because with text i don't stuff up what i'm trying to say, So no slurring, muttering, stuttering...Any of that (I do not have a speech problem i just mess up sometimes)

But aside from that, I try to be the same as i am irl. I don't really see why there'd be any need to hide behind lies =P


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Takky said:


> Irl me: Talks less with people i don't know, (mainly because i either talk to fast or slur my words and stuff up trying to say stuff to people)
> So i could be mistaken for the quieter type.


 
This is a bit like me as well. Even some ppl i know have said i talk to fast or dont say words correctly sometimes.

Internet: its always easier to say things when on a forum, can take your time. less worrying about responses as well. for the most part i am my self on here as well, just easier to talk/type.
  In this forum can at least disscuss things Furry, if some of my family knew the would think like a lot of the non-furrys out there


----------



## Blaze tail (Feb 20, 2010)

in real life im kinda shy around people i dont know but around my friends im just a energetic piece of laughter, but on xbox360 im diffrent i act a little bit calmer but a little energetic but im never shy on xbox or internet... im maxed out on friends on xbox D:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 20, 2010)

Offline : Hate abnormal. Love unusual.
Online: Hate unusual. Love abnormal.


----------



## Takoto (Feb 20, 2010)

Real me is a lot...more shy, I don't have many friends IRL... In fact I have nearly none. I'm still as open in real life though. 

In real life and on the internet I'm really laid back, unless it's to do with personal matters concerning me or my friends.


----------



## Raska (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm _kind of_ the same online as I am in real life, except I sometimes make more of a dick of myself online than in RL, mostly 'cause of other people who think that just 'cause it's online they can say whatever they want and be whatever kind of asshole they don't get to be in RL

I'm a lot less shy online, though. In RL, I don't talk to new people much, partially 'cause I still have somewhat of a speech impediment, and I get real nervous about it around new people, which, of course, only makes it more pronounced. online, you can't tell that my 'r's sound kind of like 'w's (not like elmer fudd, but they _do_ have a 'w'-ish sound, especially 'r's that occur close to another 'r')


----------



## Jay Snow (Feb 20, 2010)

I might be a little more shy at first IRL, but most people that i have met up with that knew first from chatting say i very much the same person. And i take it as a compliment.


----------



## ZarNakitama (Feb 21, 2010)

Real: Quite shy and rather melancholic. I don't speak much, although that is changing. My mood is also changing to much happier in general.

Internet: Much more outgoing and energetic, usually thinking about what I say before I say it in more depth, but with less worry and more speed.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I was just thinking, is there any differences between you irl and the you, you portray online?
> 
> The RL me: Quite quiet and shy, if I am in a group of people I don't know I keep quiet and just listen and only speak when spoken too. If someone verbally insulted me I am likely to just ignore it as I am not the confrontational type.
> 
> ...



Have I met myself again?


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Real: Quiet around people that i dont consider friends ie random people in school. Can be a bit of a dick but that's it i hate you. Um i generally dont talk to people i dont know unless they talk to me first
Interwebz: Dick all the time, speak my mind basically all the things im afraid to do in real life haha


----------



## Cyann (Feb 21, 2010)

Online: Flirt with alot of furs, lighthearted, social, optomistic.

Offline: Flirt with everybody, lots of dirty jokes, classic queer. Lighthearted, way less daring, and kinda "emo" at moments. Also very irrant!


----------



## Bacu (Feb 21, 2010)

Cynical asshole both ways.

Awwright.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm nicer offline than on, and I also speak a little more informally than I type.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 21, 2010)

I think very fast, and sometimes when I'm thinking out loud, or are enthusiastic about something, and trying to explain my ideas to others, I speak so fast that my words blur together. Online, I just type faster  . You can read at your own pace.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Bacu said:


> Cynical asshole both ways.
> 
> Awwright.


Cirno.
As me.
NO!
TOUHOU IS MY COUNTERPART IN THESE FORUMS.


----------



## Yaps (Feb 22, 2010)

Slightly different...


----------



## pheonix (Feb 22, 2010)

The real life me and the internet me have a lot in common but I can speak a little more loosely when I can shrug off the reactions of people without them chasing me down trying to "talk some sense into me." irl people tend to get mad at my callous remarks and carelessness of life. People take shit way too seriously sometimes.


----------



## Niemand (Feb 22, 2010)

My insecurities become quite obsolete on the internet,
other than that, I try not to bullshit too much.

_No use in that if you plan on merge friendships away from the keys._


----------



## Petricia Daemon (Feb 22, 2010)

IRL: I'm shy, but willing to become part of the group if it's an option.  
Internet:  I'm not shy, but I tend to avoid talking regardless, I despise being thought of as an idiot.

IRL:  I'm a dude.
Internet:  I RP as a chick normally... I'm that guy... that's ruining it for the rest of mankind...


----------



## shakyartist (Feb 22, 2010)

IRL:Very comfortable talking around friends but very shy when it comes to talking to new people or people I don't know that well. Keep a lot of things to myself.
Internet: Talk to pretty much anyone, if someone asks me a personal question (Assuming this is a random person I will probably never meet) I'll just tell them.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 22, 2010)

In real life, I'm a little shyer. I'm also not as femmy.


----------



## moonchylde (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm the same IRL as online, just a lot more so. 

Oddly enough, the same is also true when I'm drunk.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 23, 2010)

Slut said:


> My insecurities become quite obsolete on the internet,
> other than that, I try not to bullshit too much.
> 
> _No use in that if you plan on merge friendships away from the keys._



Your name...does it also double as your profession? :V


----------



## cruncheweezy (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm a lot more reserved online than I am IRL. In real life, I'm loud and boisterous and a little obnoxious. Not so much online.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 23, 2010)

Real Me: Merciless in debates, and more verbose.
Internet Me: A bit more reserved, but gets to the point faster.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 23, 2010)

cruncheweezy said:


> I'm a lot more reserved online than I am IRL. In real life, I'm loud and boisterous and a little obnoxious. Not so much online.


 most people have the opposite online xD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

Online I pretend to be other than I really am and offline I am other than I am here and so I just pretend and lie.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 2, 2011)

I like how Ariel delets a post but doesn't actually lock a necro'd thread. :v Derp.


----------



## Larry (May 2, 2011)

The internet me tends to act a bit more "risky" than the real me. The internet me is not afraid to jump off a bridge, while the real me is.


----------



## Xegras (May 2, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I like how Ariel delets a post but doesn't actually lock a necro'd thread. :v Derp.


 
I like how you post in your own necro'd thread and don't actually lock it :V Herp DERP.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 2, 2011)

Well, while the topic's here, I seem an awful lot more reserved and quiet IRL. I can also seem quite irritable. :c


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 2, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I like how you post in your own necro'd thread and don't actually lock it :V Herp DERP.



I can't, DERP. I'm not a mod.

That was my point, Ariel deleted a post that was on topic, stating how old this thread is but didn't lock the thread, Ariel has left it open for everyone else to post in. Doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## jcfynx (May 2, 2011)

I am exactly the same way Online and offline. My posts are often something I would say verbatim.

However, all of you noobles I've talked to are much different on VOIP or face-to-face. B)

Almost..."nice?" Gasp!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 2, 2011)

About the same.

Perhaps quieter in real life.


----------



## Jw (May 2, 2011)

Louder IRL, more joke-laden and sarcasm that just would not carry over the internet. Climbing things, running up concrete pediments or other structures and being a general goof-ass. I'm pretty devoted to helping others IRL. I also curse a lot less too. I will talk to a fencepost (or people that act like fenceposts and are equally as smart).

Here, I am toned down a bit. You can't see me jump about or can't hear me use ridiculous accents. Right now, I am talking like Sean Connery. IDK why. I'm a bit more of a douchebag, though generally I still show concern for people. I curse more because IT HELPS ME FIT IN HERE :V IDK if I am "shy" looking here, but I generally don't talk to too terrible many people on FAF or any other associated place.

In other words, I am the opposite of most people on this thread.


----------



## Cam (May 2, 2011)

I dont really see too much of a difference between my internet, and IRL self. Im alot more shy on the internet, but thats never the case IRL


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 2, 2011)

Well. Since this is here.

I act online about the same way I act with strangers offline: Fairly reserved, with occasional bouts of forced socializing that comes off as awkwardly as you can imagine--y'all have seen it here if you've paid any attention to me. It's when I get to know a person or group of people that I change, offline or online.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 2, 2011)

Everybody posts in threads such as this, while nobody reads them. They're a flawed concept.


----------



## Spatel (May 2, 2011)

I read every post on every page, but it was tough. I didn't want to.

...

I'm hotter in real life than people generally expect if they knew me online behorehand. I'm also taller. I look pretty normal, but my conversations get very weird, the jokes are as lewd and offensive as possible. Every other thing I say is laced with weapons-grade sarcasm. I make friends and enemies quickly.


----------



## RedSavage (May 2, 2011)

inb4 possible lock

As in real life, I at one point tried to portray myself with different personas. The nice guy. The FUCK YOU THIS IS POINTLESS guy. The random lololllloll!!11 guy. And troll guy. There's others, too. In real life the arche-types were obviously different (quiet kid, class clown, etc), but eventually everything has devolved. 

I'm me wherever I go, internet and real life. Loud. Misguided. Often confused, but honestly a benevolent guy who's trying to get by and with the best heart possible. I have mood and personality shifts, but damn. Lots of people have that.


----------



## Ley (May 2, 2011)

Online me x 10 /.3 +100 volume, /(smartass +sarcasm) x (wit+charm)+flirty.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 2, 2011)

Spatel said:


> I read every post on every page, but it was tough. I didn't want to.


 
Oh, my word.


----------



## Thatch (May 2, 2011)

Pretty much the same.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 2, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> About the same.
> 
> Perhaps quieter in real life.



I'm much like this. I may seem rather talkative on here but irl I'd be rather quiet. At a con, I'd be the quiet one just wondering around browsing all the stands and stuff.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 2, 2011)

Internet me is like real life me only better.


----------



## Xipoid (May 2, 2011)

I'm just going to assume this was supposed to be closed.


----------

